# getting nate to take his panacur



## decjewel (Jun 17, 2006)

hi all

nate is back on the panacur this week and what a pain it is turning out to be for both of us! the first week he was on it, i dipped the nutrical in the panacur and he would take it that way. thats not happening... he caught on. so i tried giving him small pieces of cheese but he plays with it until the panacur is gone then eats it. and if i put it on his food, he won't eat the food. so i resorted to adding water and trying to use a syringe. i got a lil' into him but he got very upset and now runs the other way when i have the syringe (literally)!

so anybody have a suggestion? he has more to take each time since he gained weight from his first visit so it is twice as hard to ensure he is getting it all. i will take any suggestion at this point.... he still has the remainder of today's dose and 4 more to go! ugh! i really hope this clears up the giardia... if it doesn't i don't know what i am going to do. my poor baby!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

is it a liquid or a tablet:s
we used to feed our collie tablets in bits of milky way(hardly any chocolate!)


----------



## boo1 (Nov 4, 2005)

try peanut butter. Chunky works great, can't tell the pill from the peanuts.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

If it's a liquid put it in a syringe and just squirt it in his mouth and then give him a treat. If you have to get someone to help you hold him then do it.
Pills can be put in peanut butter or many other things.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a sight when I have to give Yoshi his meds too.. It's liquids o I have to squirt it in his mouth. I hold him down and pry open his mouth and shove it in there and SQUIRT! He HATES it! But that's what ya gotta do to get your little guy better, so it's worth it. I say definitely try the peanut butter. I had to give him baby aspirin, and I crushed it up and mixed it with some peanut butter and he ate it right off my finger like an angel so excited at this new treat!  Good luck!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

syringe is the best way if u can keep it out of sight as u approach him maybe do it when hes a bit sleepy

Twig will only take her wormer out the palm of my hand its dog choc flavoured which helps cuz she wont let me use the syringe she gets quite nasty


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

kayleighheartsxchix said:


> we used to feed our collie tablets in bits of milky way(hardly any chocolate!)


ok def dont use anything with chocolate. these guys are too little to have even the smallest amounts. 

i have had to do this with rocky when he had giardia. i did the same thing as andrea, hold him down and just squirt the syringe. its for his own good so dont feel bad about it. and the chunky peanut butter would be a good idea too


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I get best results with a syringe. I get everything ready, and since he is always next to me I quickly open the side of his cheek, so then he opens his mouth and very quickly squirt in the meds, then praise him and give him a bit of a biscuit. I have to make sure he is on the floor though because if I hold him, or someone else it is not happening.


----------



## decjewel (Jun 17, 2006)

the panacur is in a powder form so adding water and giving him a squirt i guess is the best way. he is actually really good about pills so i wish it came in pill form! i got him right as he was waking up from a nap and got the rest of the panacur into him so i think thats going to be the trick. thanks everyone for the advice! and i will remember the peanut butter!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Maybe you could mix it in some plain yogurt or some cream cheese? Something with a stronger taste might cover it better. I know what you mean about the medicine fighters. Jack is HORRIBLE at taking meds unless its a pill in cream cheese. We're having to wrap him in a towel at home just to give him his eye drops and we're squirting his liquid antibiotic on the top of a treat. We have hold it for him to make sure he licks it off before he can get to the treat. They can be super stubborn!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thats a great idea, my boys LOVE yogurt   he prob wont even notice


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

About Yogurt...Giz just finished a really strong round of antibiotics and I remember reading yogurt is good for them, how should I give it to him?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

just buy plain organic yogurt (i buy mine at publix- stoneyfield brand) and just put some in a bowl. he will LOVE it  you can add fresh blueberries too, they have natural antioxidants


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Good to know :thumbleft: With all the antibiotics he has been on I don't need him to get sicker. I'll get him some organic plain yogurt tommorrow. He doesn't like blueberries though...hmmm...maybe I could mash them up?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah thats what i do mash them up and at least they lick some of it up, oscar loves blueberries, rocky not so much  the yogurt will help alot, i used it when rocky was on meds for months. i also know at work we tell patients to eat yogurt when on antibiotics, or to take acedopholous


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I never thought of the peanut butter trick! Gracie's heartworm pill is sooo tiny, yet she hates it. I got away with putting it in cheese for a while, but now she manages to work the pill out of the cheese and spit it out! I will definately try the peanut butter!


----------

